# BlackHouse responds to Sonnen's challenge



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> _“First the guy gets in trouble for fraud, then he tests positive for steroids, and now he wants to kick in someone’s door and slap their wife in the ass? This guy should be in jail; he shouldn’t be fighting. Chael is not the person that’s going to determine when [Silva] is going to take the fight. When he’s going to take this fight is when his shoulder is completely healed up, and he’s ready to start his training camp for the fight. It’s not because Chael says he wants to fight in February. Who is Chael to determine that? Chael needs to take a number and wait his turn. He got his opportunity, and he tapped. It’s not the first time he’s tapped, and I guarantee you it won’t be the last. Would it be a big fight? It would be a huge fight, but right now, it’s not so much who he’s going to fight and when. It’s making sure Anderson gets back to 100 percent before he gets in there.”_
> 
> The above quote comes way of an interview with Anderson Silva’s manager, Ed Soares that was recently conducted by mmajunkie.com.
> 
> ...


*Source: BJPenn.com*


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

More than likely, Chael trolled himself into another title fight, but I think he needs another fight. He's been on a long lay off and beating Brian Stann, who's a favorable matchup for him, shouldn't earn him a shot. That said, it wouldn't bother me at all if Sonnen's next fight is Silva, but I don't think he deserves it after one fight.


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

It'd be interesting if Chael fought Vitor


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

COme on, who they kidding. Silvas next title deffence will be against Sonnen.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

While I dislike Sonnen as much as the next guy it is really starting to look like Silva's camp is trying to avoid fighting Sonnen. It must bother them that someone was able to perform that well against Silva when nobody else has even come close. 

To me it should bother Anderson Silva that he was losing that fight and he should be just as anxious for a rematch as Sonnen is.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Way easier to sell a Sonnen vs. Silva rematch than a Hendo vs Silva rematch. Chael came much, much closer to winning than Dan did, and we know Chael will sell the fight better than Dan, too.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

My initial thought when Sonnen said Superbowl weekend was that he was trying to get The Spider to fight before he is completely healed. I'm glad Soares saw this too, and will likely ask for a later date so Silva can get in a full healthy training camp.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Jason12 said:


> While I dislike Sonnen as much as the next guy it is really starting to look like Silva's camp is trying to avoid fighting Sonnen. It must bother them that someone was able to perform that well against Silva when nobody else has even come close.
> 
> To me it should bother Anderson Silva that he was losing that fight and he should be just as anxious for a rematch as Sonnen is.


He already finished him he doesn't have anything else to prove. Hopefully Andy refuses to fight him because he doesn't deserve a title shot for out grappling Brian Stann.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just thought of something...two things may happen.

1.) Superbowl weekend rematch

OR

Blackhouse is going to wait it out til Anderson heals up 100% which means Chael will be booked another fight with Vitor Belfort cuz I know "The Phenom" wants to step up to the plate to take him out. That would be a brilliant tactical move by not giving the loudmouth what he wants...

*Note* He fought against him injured already and we all seen what happened.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Jason12 said:


> While I dislike Sonnen as much as the next guy it is really starting to look like Silva's camp is trying to avoid fighting Sonnen. It must bother them that someone was able to perform that well against Silva when nobody else has even come close.
> 
> To me it should bother Anderson Silva that he was losing that fight and he should be just as anxious for a rematch as Sonnen is.


Did you read the article? Silva is INJURED, simple as that. Get over it. He's not dodging anyone. When has silva ever taken a fight and dropped out of it cause he was injured? Nada. Silva is not a dodger, and honestly, he deserves to be able to hand pick his opponents.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Jason12 said:


> While I dislike Sonnen as much as the next guy it is really starting to look like Silva's camp is trying to avoid fighting Sonnen. It must bother them that someone was able to perform that well against Silva when nobody else has even come close.
> 
> To me it should bother Anderson Silva that he was losing that fight and he should be just as anxious for a rematch as Sonnen is.


I thought of that, but unlikely. He could have pulled out when he was injured, but he fought through it and won. One thing you'll notice is he was standing stationary rather than moving laterally like in the Okami fight and most of his previous ones. His defense and footwork is half of his game plan the other half is his precision striking.

What about moving up to LHW and fighting The Sandman when he had absolutely NO UPSIDES AT ALL in taking that fight. I actually was worried cuz Irvin is a powerful dude who could take a shot then he faced an ex-LHW champ in Forrest Griffin. It's like saying GSP goes up to MW and fight Brian Stann, Alan Belcher, or Demian Maia for a warm up. 

Then he took on Vitor Belfort who without a doubt was the biggest threat in my opinion. You know you're good(delete) GREAT when you have a row of fighters you've ALREADY beat wanting a rematch.

A fighter that elite bows to NO ONE.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fight is gonna happen, Silva has made the fact he doesn't want to fight forever knows and he knows outside of GSP this is the biggest money fight available for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought of that, but unlikely. He could have pulled out when he was injured, but he fought through it and won. One thing you'll notice is he was standing stationary rather than moving laterally like in the Okami fight and most of his previous ones. His defense and footwork is half of his game plan the other half is his precision striking.
> 
> What about moving up to LHW and fighting The Sandman when he had absolutely NO UPSIDES AT ALL in taking that fight. I actually was worried cuz Irvin is a powerful dude who could take a shot then he faced an ex-LHW champ in Forrest Griffin. It's like saying GSP goes up to MW and fight Brian Stann, Alan Belcher, or Demian Maia for a warm up.
> 
> ...


He bowed to Sonnen after their fight its simple they dont want this fight they want as many weak easy competitors as they can get, simply because chael is the only one to get close to beating silva, your telling me you want vitor no.1 contender for beating akiyama? after getting his face kicked off, or munoz silvas team mate who propbably wont even fight eachother and if they did it would look like okami vs silva 2. Or bisping? please.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He bowed to Sonnen after their fight its simple they dont want this fight they want as many weak easy competitors as they can get, simply because chael is the only one to get close to beating silva, your telling me you want vitor no.1 contender for beating akiyama? after getting his face kicked off, or munoz silvas team mate who propbably wont even fight eachother and if they did it would look like okami vs silva 2. Or bisping? please.


Already said that this fight makes sense, but pointed out a tactical move that may have Chael face Vitor. Others would like to see it too...I definitely wouldn't mind. 

Last I checked Anderson already FINISHED Chael and the bowing was in context to not fearing any man not literally...lolz.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Though I think Chael's last fight was good indeed, I don't think just one fight should be enough to get the title shot.
As a fan I would love to see it though.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

From that article it sounds like his manager wants to prolong his injury and make Sonnen fight someone else. Anderson needs step up and take this fight, regardless of when. If there is even a hint of doubt whether he is avoiding him to any extent his legacy will be ruined. 

I know Anderson has never dodged or avoided anyone and this is his manager talking. You could see it in Ed Soares' face that he really took it more personal then Anderson when Sonnen was giving his speech.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Already said that this fight makes sense, but pointed out a tactical move that may have Chael face Vitor. Others would like to see it too...I definitely wouldn't mind.
> 
> Last I checked Anderson already FINISHED Chael and the bowing was in context to not fearing any man not literally...lolz.


He finished him but how long did it take? and this time I guaran damn tee that sonnen lasts the whole time without subs, vitor should be at the back of the line


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone saying Chael doesn't deserve a shot just doesn't want Silva to lose. Sonnen absolutely dominated him and got subbed, no one else has come even close to dominating Silva. Injured or not, Sonnen is so clearly the obvious fight for Silva that denying it simply wreaks of nuthugging. Silva needs to fight Sonnen for the sole reason that he's #1 p4p in the world, if you are the best fighter in the world you don't get dominated for 4 and a half rounds. Silva needs to prove it was a fluke if he wants to keep his #1 monniker, and the fight needs to happen asap. There is no debate here, Vitor, Henderson.... etc. etc. do not deserve a fight with Anderson. Let the top fighters in the world fight to find out who is the best, that is the UFC's foundation and waiting on Silva vs. Sonnen II is stupid. If Anderson is injured past January give Chael Vitor or Hendo (both whom he should beat easily) then they fight.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's get two things straight as we see these horses being beaten to death:

1. Silva will _absolutely positively_ fight Sonnen again if Zuffa has anything to say about it. Whether Silva beat Sonnen already is immaterial - and I'm saying this as a Silva fan. Most likely it will be Silva's next fight. It will likely be bigger than UFC 100, and Zuffa (and now Fox) won't say no to that money and publicity. There's no way in hell Silva and Soares can even say no to the fight without losing face; dodging Sonnen II would always be a sub-title to Silva's imminent UFC Hall of Fame induction. And it will be hell of a fight, better than _any _conceivable matchup left for Silva (at this weight class).
2. People really need to stop discussing Sonnen's terms. Even if Sonnen wasn't trolling (which I'm sure he was), UFC is not a kids' playground where such terms are set in real life. He is a showman - and a freakishly good wrestler -, and he sold the fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to punch Soares in the face a few times. It'll be sweet when the other brazilian fighters realize he's a leech and drop him like Dos Santos did. His only purpose is to translate ffs!

Hopefully Chael steps up the shit talking another couple notches and forces Silva to take the fight.

It seems like Silva, his management, and his fans want nothing to do with a second fight and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they drag out this injury in hopes of Sonnen losing to someone else. It won't happen though, the only people to give Chael problems at 185 are Maie and Palhares and they're much lower ranked. 

The UFC could pacify them and put on Belfort vs Sonnen in a month if they wanted to and it would make no difference. Sonnen will do to Belfort what he did to Stann.

The blackhouse plan could backfire also because Anderson isn't getting any younger and it just gives Chael more time to work on triangle defense. Hell, he could have stalled in the fifth round last time and been fine. Just hope that this fight gets made as soon as possible.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'd like to punch Soares in the face a few times. It'll be sweet when the other brazilian fighters realize he's a leech and drop him like Dos Santos did. His only purpose is to translate ffs!


And he does a piss-poor job of that. I can't understand why UFC won't hire proper simultaneous translators with so many non-English speakers on their roster. They need to bring that Brazilian chick from UFC Rio to translate, she did an excellent job, and was easy on the eyes.

But I'm sure Ed Soares does much more than translate - probably takes a 10% cut of everything as well


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

silva has bursitis in his shoulder or sprained ligaments (according to soares)...


that should not keep him out from august to feb IMO... unless silva wants to be like 120% going into the fight, but no fighter is ever 100% going into a fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did Silva get surgery for his shoulder? If so he can realistically be back in training as soon as the incision has healed properly which shouldn't take more than a month or two at max. They take the inflamed bursa out and it takes about two weeks for a new one to form. He'll be on antibiotics for some time though so any form of physical stress is counter-indicated.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Simply put, if Silva turns down the fight then Chael will SING IT to the media. An understandable response from the Black House though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soares should demand that Chael submit to blood testing throughout training camp leading up to the fight as a condition of accepting the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chael is the only logical person to fight Silva for the next title shot. Period. Everything else is just semantics. If Andy needs time to heal fine. Give it to him. It does not change the fact that anyone else who fights Silva will get dominated... except Chael.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sure both sides want the fight because it will be a BIG payday for both camps (plus the UFC). Some of you guys are cold. Let Anderson heal up first. I think he deserves that much respect. He is not ducking anyone. Sonnen also wants Anderson to be as close to 100% as possible so if he wins there will be no excuses.

Guys, just sit back and enjoy the drama. Gosh!!!


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

I see the deepthroating of Sonnen knows no bounds. Silvia is recovering from an injury and some of u still wants him to sign?!? REALLY?!? If he doesn't sign after recovering, calling him a possible 'ducker' might be true but right now let's use a lil common sense. Pretty sure if he went into the fight injured and loss, you same posters will say he never should have stepped in the cage if he knew he was injured.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

EastonAssassin said:


> I see the deepthroating of Sonnen knows no bounds. Silvia is recovering from an injury and some of u still wants him to sign?!? REALLY?!? If he doesn't sign after recovering, calling him a possible 'ducker' might be true but right now let's use a lil common sense. Pretty sure if he went into the fight injured and loss, you same posters will say he never should have stepped in the cage if he knew he was injured.


He had shattered ribs in the first fight though??? Sonnen has nothing on Anderson. Injured or not, The Spider wins 11/10 times:thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Ed Soares said:


> *First the guy gets in trouble for fraud, then he tests positive for steroids, and now he wants to kick in someone’s door and slap their wife in the ass? This guy should be in jail; he shouldn’t be fighting*



lol :laugh:

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA

Ed Soares for the win :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sekou said:


> lol :laugh:
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA
> 
> Ed Soares for the win :thumbsup:


Only a dummy would say the response you did, even silva fans dont like soares, but hey we know you are biased towards certain ethnicities :confused05:


----------



## reckoner (Oct 11, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Chael is the only logical person to fight Silva for the next title shot.


By what metric? Everyone seems to be arguing that Chael should get the shot because he is the worst matchup for Silva. This doesn't make any sense to me. Why doesn't Chael have to fight someone like Maia first, someone that's a terrible matchup for him? Let's be honest, Chael's record isn't that great, Maia dominated him, and Silve beat him. I think he's 4-2 in the UFC. 

I don't think he deserves it based on his recent record, and he should have to fight a top level BJJ guy to get another shot.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> anyone saying Chael doesn't deserve a shot just doesn't want Silva to lose.


Hate to say it, but this is true.  Silva fans are starting to sound like Fedor fans, urging him to ignore the UFC. Let's get real, Sonnen Silva has to happen next. Was it a simple matter of Chael getting careless at the end, or was Silva not himself because of his injury?? Let's find out. 

This crap about Sonnen should be in jail, is sounding like a cop out, to me.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I could see the Silva camp taking all the time they want to make Sonnen wait. I could even see them proposing that Chael fight someone else in the interim. But anyway I look at it I see Silva vs. Sonnen II sometime in the near future.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

When Shogun is done with Hendo, Chael and Vitor will be the only remaining contenders. 

/bold prediction.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

id like to see these guys go at it again.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Cant stand Ed Soares! He even managed to make this interview sound like Anderson is ducking Chael


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Hate to say it, but this is true. *Silva fans are starting to sound like Fedor fans*, urging him to ignore the UFC. Let's get real, Sonnen Silva has to happen next. Was it a simple matter of Chael getting careless at the end, or was Silva not himself because of his injury?? Let's find out.
> 
> This crap about Sonnen should be in jail, is sounding like a cop out, to me.


Please do not generalize us. I for one want this fight to happen REALLY bad, and if I was a betting man I'd put my money on Silva, but I'm just not sure.

I'm a huge Silva-fan, and I want him to face the best, period. And when he wins (Which I think is the most likely outcome) we will hopefully have heard the last of Sonnen's ignorant trash-talk. Or at least he will look like a douche whenever he talks crap again.

It'll be lovely to hear him go off on Silva and being able to retort with a simple "Yeah, but he beat you twice" 

Silva vs Sonnen II has to happen, wether or not Sonnen has actually earned the rematch is a completely different matter


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I will take the sweet liberty of terrorizing this forum if chael wins which I think he will, with all the flak I hear its building up into a future super thread.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I will take the sweet liberty of terrorizing this forum if chael wins which I think he will, with all the flak I hear its building up into a future super thread.


As long as you keep it in one super-thread the rest of us can just stay away  But I hope this fight happens, because it's the most unsure I've ever been of the outcome of a Silva-fight, I still think he wins it though 

BTW Chael just managed to call all other fighters cowards, so it seems his use of the word shouldn't be taken that seriously (If anybody does so). He's still a bit of an attention-whore though



> "I got tunnel vision. I'm after the belt. Period. I'm not making any apologies or qualms about it. And the rest of the cowards in the back that just want to get their faces on TV and don't want to carry any heavy water, I've got no time for those guys. All of them. Every damn one of them that isn't named Chael Sonnen is nothing but a coward…. When you're the greatest fighter in the world the day they've got a name for you. They don't call you a great fighter, they call you Chael Sonnen."


Quote, Chael Sonnen


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well then superbowl week cant come soon enough, I have been waiting for over a year for this fight to happen and it will be legendary, but if I here more excuses from silva win or lose I will lose respect for him.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonnens in Ed's head already it seems.

Silva vs. Sonnen is nailed on and I wouldn't be surprised if it went down exactly the same as before, Chael dominates on the ground but gets subbed 4th/5th round.

I don't understand why Henderson is being mentioned, if he wins at 205 he can fight for the belt at 185? thats BS. Should have fought Vitor.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well then superbowl week cant come soon enough, I have been waiting for over a year for this fight to happen and it will be legendary, but if I here more excuses from silva win or lose I will lose respect for him.


Well the fight will happen next, (I'm pretty sure) just don't get your hopes up for SuperBowl weekend. Both fighters has to be 100% for this, Silva and Sonnen alike, so there will be no more "injury uncertainties" like with the last fight. I can imagine that "Silva was injured" is driving you Sonnen-fans crazy which is understandable - let's eliminate that noise this time around


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well the fight will happen next, (I'm pretty sure) just don't get your hopes up for SuperBowl weekend. Both fighters has to be 100% for this, Silva and Sonnen alike, so there will be no more "injury uncertainties" like with the last fight. I can imagine that "Silva was injured" is driving you Sonnen-fans crazy which is understandable - let's eliminate that noise this time around


yes there is nothing worse than someone saying but I was injured it infuriates me


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy has proven his BJJ, this time he's gonna knock Chael out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Andy has proven his BJJ, this time he's gonna knock Chael out.


wrong and I will show ye, i'll show all of these


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Just look at Silvas face when they are in the ring before their fight. He was completely and utterly shi**ing himself. No way does he want to fight Sonnen again and go through the verbal pasting he will get up to the leadup. Brazilians are sensitive emotional dudes Silva in particular. He doesn't want the stress. 

He's gona have to do it though at some point! Chael deserves the shot, because he is the best in the division aside from Silva, simple as that. Its also a big money spinner for the UFC. Even more exciting then Cain and Junior!


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

So much people cheering for sonnen and having respect for him, really makes me question the future of mankind. The guy is a CHEATER in sports and in life, a liar and a disrespectful douche. I don't care if it's all an act, it's an act he plays constantly and is the way he wants to be perceived. The sonnen as a person is the lowest of the low. 
Ok, let's look at sonnen as a fighter. He is extremely one-dimensional, hell, he is a definition of the term. His record is crap, he fought in countless orgs, never won a belt, his losses are to cans, and his only legit wins are against okami and stann.
But wait, he beat silva right? NO, HE TAPED! HE QUIT THE FIGHT! You know what taping is? It's saying "please don't hurt me no more, i quit. I want out of this fight." 

To guys who want chael to be a champion: You know what will happen then? He will get submitted in his next fight against maia, and then maia will be the MW champion. MAIA WILL BE THE MW CHAMPION. You really want that?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DraganB said:


> So much people cheering for sonnen and having respect for him, really makes me question the future of mankind. The guy is a CHEATER in sports and in life, a liar and a disrespectful douche. I don't care if it's all an act, it's an act he plays constantly and is the way he wants to be perceived. The sonnen as a person is the lowest of the low.
> Ok, let's look at sonnen as a fighter. He is extremely one-dimensional, hell, he is a definition of the term. His record is crap, he fought in countless orgs, never won a belt, his losses are to cans, and his only legit wins are against okami and stann.
> But wait, he beat silva right? NO, HE TAPED! HE QUIT THE FIGHT! You know what taping is? It's saying "please don't hurt me no more, i quit. I want out of this fight."
> 
> To guys who want chael to be a champion: You know what will happen then? He will get submitted in his next fight against maia, and then maia will be the MW champion. MAIA WILL BE THE MW CHAMPION. You really want that?


Dummy get your facts right before posting, he has actually won like 4 belts in different orgs in the span of his career and he was the unofficial wec champ too and filho even sent him the belt, and maia will never be champion don't be silly.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Grade A move by team BlackHouse they're not letting chael decide what moves they make and that's exactly how it should be. Chael tapped last year he doesn't get to tell Silva when he gets a rematch its the other way around.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> Andy has proven his BJJ, this time he's gonna knock Chael out.


Real talk.



TheReturn said:


> Grade A move by team BlackHouse they're not letting chael decide what moves they make and that's exactly how it should be. Chael tapped last year he doesn't get to tell Silva when he gets a rematch its the other way around.


Agreed. Since when does the challenger dictate the time and place...lolz. 

Rule #1

Don't ever talk about someones' mom or wife cuz retribution will be coming... 

This fight will be personal. For all you Chael fans why don't you put your money where your mouth is and bet $. I bet money on Anderson and had the chance to retract it while he was losing all four rounds. I simply said "I had faith," and bam he pulls off the submission. I predicted it to happen in the 3rd, certainly not in the 5th though.

You know how many would of should of could of outcomes there are in sports. Chael would be the epitome of that. This will be the last fight and the END OF IT.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Real talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will put money on it, I DAMN WILL


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Dummy get your facts right before posting, he has actually won like 4 belts in different orgs in the span of his career and he was the unofficial wec champ too and filho even sent him the belt, and maia will never be champion don't be silly.


erm, there is no "unofficial" champ ,except in the dreamland populated by you and chael

maia beat sonnen easily and would beat him again if he were champion

sonnen is 5-4 in the ufc


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DraganB said:


> erm, there is no "unofficial" champ ,except in the dreamland populated by you and chael
> 
> no, he didnt win any belts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chael_Sonnen
> ...





> Gladiator Challenge
> Gladiator Challenge Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)[47]
> Hitman Fighting Productions
> HFP Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)[47]
> ...


derp, and filho sent him the belt like I said so you are wrong again and everyone said he was the unofficial champion. He didn't miss weight Filho did.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> derp, and filho sent him the belt like I said so you are wrong again and everyone said he was the unofficial champion. He didn't miss weight Filho did.


oh filho sent him the belt? and, what's that you say, everyone said he was the champion. Why, then that really DOES make him the champion. Same as quitting the silva fight after being unable to hurt him with 300+ punches to the head.

riiiiight...


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Gladiator Challenge
> Gladiator Challenge Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)[47]
> Hitman Fighting Productions
> HFP Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)[47]
> ...


my mistake, real prestigious orgs tho


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DraganB said:


> oh filho sent him the belt? and, what's that you say, everyone said he was the champion. Why, then that really DOES make him the champion. Same as quitting the silva fight after being unable to hurt him with 300+ punches to the head.
> 
> riiiiight...


Good response you just showed how wrong you are and how bad your arguments are lol try sherdog breh you might be able to get away with no facts there.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Good response you just showed how wrong you are and how bad your arguments are lol try sherdog breh you might be able to get away with no facts there.


chael quit the title fight - fact

he touched silva more than 300 times on the head - fact

silva was not hurt by the touching of sonnen - fact

sonnen has a mediocre record against b level competetition - fact

sonnen was never wec champion - fact

sonnen admitted stoppage in filho fight was justified - fact


your boy is mediocre. deal with it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DraganB said:


> chael quit the title fight - fact
> 
> he touched silva more than 300 times on the head - fact
> 
> ...


I forgot that Okami and Marquardt and Stann were B grade lol
Really you know how Silva was feeling in that fight like when he dropped him standing too? Nighty night troll you keep trying to convince everyone you are right about your nonsense.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I forgot that Okami and Marquardt and Stann were B grade lol
> Really you know how Silva was feeling in that fight like when he dropped him standing too? Nighty night troll you keep trying to convince everyone you are right about your nonsense.


those are 3 of 38 fights. you're just being sad now. And even those 3 are not elite fighters.

Fact of the matter is, your boy quit. If it was a street fight he would be dead. He would be killed by silva. But silva let him live. He should be thankful for that.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep this thread civil ladies and gentlemen - No baiting, no insults... This topic has everyone a bit fired up, which is understandable, but lets take the highroad, ok?


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't stand Chael Sonnen!

Maybe it's because my country is filled with corruption and ppl like him, stealing and laundering the money. For that reason alone I can't help but to dislike Chael. Don't get me wrong, the fighter Chael is awesome and I expect him to bring HELL to AS next time they meet. BUT I can't overlook everything else like THE ENTIRE INTERNET is doing just because he pose a threat to the champ and can talk funny shit.



Budhisten said:


> Chael Sonnen:
> 
> "I got tunnel vision. I'm after the belt. Period. I'm not making any apologies or qualms about it. And the rest of the cowards in the back that just want to get their faces on TV and don't want to carry any heavy water, I've got no time for those guys. All of them. Every damn one of them that isn't named Chael Sonnen is nothing but a coward…. When you're the greatest fighter in the world the day they've got a name for you. They don't call you a great fighter, they call you Chael Sonnen."


This right here, I mean, really?
I understand why he feels like this, hes feeling like this because no matter what shit he does ppl will overlook and shrug the shoulders just because he's an "awesome fighter".

Oh and guess what, more money laundering = more taxes, more stealing, more corruption, more ppl without jobs, and there u go.... a third world country, that's the only REAL thing ur boy Chael can leave as heritage.

OT: Chael skills are legit and Ed Soares is more scared than Anderson lol.
I believe they'll give another shot to him asap, there's simple no other contender at his level in the MW div and we all know that MONEY is the root of all evil, but Dana Loves it! :thumb02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

DraganB said:


> If it was a street fight he would be dead. He would be killed by silva. But silva let him live. He should be thankful for that.


If this was a streetfight, Silva would still be on his back


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> As the agent for a home sale, Sonnen told the title company to pay a plumbing company owned by Sonnen's mother for repairs, even though he knew that they would not be carried out. After the mortgage company agreed to the loan, the plumbing company was paid $69,000, and then the plumbing company, at Sonnen's direction, paid the home buyer $65,000.


Y’all need to get over the whole money laundering thing. What Chael did was not legal but, it was *COMMON PRACTICE* by every successful Real estate broker in the country for a decade. I guarantee that someone at the bank that got “defrauded” not only knew the deal but, probably, held chaels hand and walked him through it. He made a 6% commission on money that the home owner had to *PAY BACK*. Both the home owner and *THE BANK* profited more than Chael. If every real estate agent in the country who was involved in this kind of deal went to prison, we would have to release all of the violent offenders and build more prisons to make room.

He made a mistake. He paid. You need to put into context people.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wrong and I will show ye, i'll show all of these


show what? his blood test results showing his testosterone to estrogen ratio?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

reckoner said:


> By what metric? Everyone seems to be arguing that Chael should get the shot because he is the worst matchup for Silva. This doesn't make any sense to me. Why doesn't Chael have to fight someone like Maia first, someone that's a terrible matchup for him? Let's be honest, Chael's record isn't that great, Maia dominated him, and Silve beat him. I think he's 4-2 in the UFC.
> 
> I don't think he deserves it based on his recent record, and he should have to fight a top level BJJ guy to get another shot.


Add in that he was in trouble for fraud, and tested positive for roids...and it is funny they don't punish him. They would anyone else. 

Instead they just give him the best matchup he could get. A guy with power, little to no wrestling, and very average BJJ. 

But its not like the UFC doesn't do these things all teh time. They are giving a guy who is 1-2 in his last 3 a title shot right now. They gave Vitor a shot without 1 MW win in his UFC career. They are/were contemplating giving the strikeforce LHW champ a MW title shot if he were to win a LHW fight? So it isn't like I am surprised.

That said, its not like I wouldn't be excited for this fight. But it isn't about who deserves what...it is about money and ratings obviously. To me the UFC is half WWE in the way they do things. At the end of the day their roster still isn't deep enough for how many shows they do. They force guys in title shots all the time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ed Soares needs to stfu and let his fighters do the talking. The bulk of them speak perfect to passable English, and I'd rather hear what they have to say over this buffoon any day of the week. How many other managers are out there running their mouths for their fighters?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

jhizzy said:


> show what? his blood test results showing his testosterone to estrogen ratio?


Stop this confrontational behavior. Repeated baiting will result in an infraction.

I repeat - keep it civil


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ed Soares needs to stfu and let his fighters do the talking. The bulk of them speak perfect to passable English, and I'd rather hear what they have to say over this buffoon any day of the week. How many other managers are out there running their mouths for their fighters?


Agreed, but I guess the fighters don't speak for themselves bexause they don't want to, not because Soares speaks for them.


----------



## Persian Meerkat (Feb 12, 2011)

Chael may not have won the last fight, but he certainly sold it better. Here's hoping Soares' posturing is just a sign that Team Silva are going to play the game this time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Persian Meerkat said:


> Chael may not have won the last fight, but he certainly sold it better. Here's hoping Soares' posturing is just a sign that Team Silva are going to play the game this time.


Welcome on board mate  Hope you enjoy this place, best P4P MMA forum out there


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Welcome on board mate  Hope you enjoy this place, best P4P MMA forum out there


And in this case P4P means post for post. :thumb02:


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Sonnen or Hendo it does not matter they both are in the best position to beat Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ed soares sent me a tweet today


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Only a dummy would say the response you did, even silva fans dont like soares, but hey we know you are biased towards certain ethnicities :confused05:


lol.....tantrum much?


Basically what Soares said was correct. In any other country in the world Sonnen would be in jail, with no chance of getting out.

For the record...Ive never seen these satanic "douche" qualities that people seem to see in Soares, but your comment is very telling....... :laugh:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Dummy get your facts right before posting, he has actually won like 4 belts in different orgs in the span of his career and he was the unofficial wec champ too and filho even sent him the belt, and maia will never be champion don't be silly.


I dont care if you are a lifetime premium member or not...your comments are immature and insulting. Keep this up and not only will I negative rep you, but also report you to mods for trolling/instigation

Thank You


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sekou said:


> I dont care if you are a lifetime premium member or not...your comments are immature and insulting. Keep this up and not only will I negative rep you, but also report you to mods for trolling/instigation
> 
> Thank You


Bwahahahaahahahaha. Good God talk about hitting the nail on the head. There's a reason why he's banned every couple weeks.

Anyhow, Silva should take all the time he needs to recover. I don't want a single excuse when he fights against Chael again (win or lose).

A question to anyone else. If not Sonnen, who should Silva fight at MW? I would think the hardcore Silva fans would want a rematch. To show that it was a fluke and the best p4p fighter wouldn't get dominated for 23 minutes if he was 100% right? 

For the record I like both Silva and Chael.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> A question to anyone else. If not Sonnen, who should Silva fight at MW? I would think the hardcore Silva fans would want a rematch. To show that it was a fluke and the best p4p fighter wouldn't get dominated for 23 minutes if he was 100% right?


Well, apparently if you ask Ed Soares, Sonnen has had his chance and needs to get to the back of the line -- because GSP and Hendo would be good fights for Silva. I didn't realize that GSP or Hendo had declared they were "in" Silva's line.

GSP - smaller
Hendo - bigger, and didn't look good recently at 185 vs shields

Good choices Soares... well played.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> Well, apparently if you ask Ed Soares, Sonnen has had his chance and needs to get to the back of the line -- because GSP and Hendo would be good fights for Silva. I didn't realize that GSP or Hendo had declared they were "in" Silva's line.
> 
> GSP - smaller
> Hendo - bigger, and didn't look good recently at 185 vs shields
> ...


Heh. I wouldn't mind seeing either one of them vs Silva. Personally I think GSP would win. I think Hendo would lose though. Hendo loves to bang with guys. Do that against Silva and you lose... I don't care who you are.

GSP is more dangerous than Sonnen due to the fact that he has elite level wrestling and good sub defense. Hendo is not more dangerous than Sonnen because he has a base of Greco wrestling.

I would love to see either GSP or Sonnen fights Silva. Anyone else is just padding the record of Silva. I said this before the Belfort fight. People said this was his first test against a "High Level Striker". I laughed as Belfort didn't get out of the first round.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

vader said:


> Sonnen or Hendo it does not matter they both are in the best position to beat Silva.


It still baffles me that people think Hendo deserves a rematch with Silva. He lost his last fight at MW to Shields. He got finished in the second round by Silva in their fight. He has looked impressive lately, but not at MW. He has done absolutely nothing to deserve a shot a the UFC MW belt right now.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i want to see Anderson beat Chael again so everyone can shutup. I want to see Andy VS GSP but GSP is shook. I want to see Andy VS Shogun, Rampage and Bones at LHW and I want to see a HW exhibition, Anderson VS Carwin.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Silva and his camp are running scared , the only fight ANYONE who isnt a Silva fan wants to see is Sonnen Vs Anderson , No other fight can draw the money , hype or be as competitive. 


They know it and fear that the hail mary triangle may not happen a second time.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

you know something, it occurred to me that Sonnen after that fight was in the perfect position to reinvent himself as a decent guy.

Think about it, just put in a really good performance to get the win, just coming off his ban, guy has been through a lot over the last year with his ban and court issues and all, you know going through something like that could change a person, they could learn there lesson become a better more humble person.

But no the first chance he gets to open his mouth after the win he just proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is just a natural born ass hole, there is no hope for the guy not now not ever, a retirement match what a prick where does he think he is in the WWE, I have a better idea Sonnen like why dont you just fcuk off and retire never to be heard from ever again, in fact you can even go one better, why don't you go put a loaded gun to your head and pull the fcuking trigger to give the world at least one good thing from your pathetic lying, cheating existence, by removing a life long scum bag from the face of the planet.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> you know something, it occurred to me that Sonnen after that fight was in the perfect position to reinvent himself as a decent guy.
> 
> Think about it, just put in a really good performance to get the win, just coming off his ban, guy has been through a lot over the last year with his ban and court issues and all, you know going through something like that could change a person, they could learn there lesson become a better more humble person.
> 
> But no the first chance he gets to open his mouth after the win he just proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is just a natural born ass hole, there is no hope for the guy not now not ever, a retirement match what a prick where does he think he is in the WWE, I have a better idea Sonnen like why dont you just fcuk off and retire never to be heard from ever again, in fact you can even go one better, why don't you go put a loaded gun to your head and pull the fcuking trigger to give the world at least one good thing from your pathetic lying, cheating existence, by removing a life long scum bag from the face of the planet.


Can't believe people actually buy into this. You think this is the every day Sonnen? I have a hard time believing that. He puts on a different persona because it sells fights, you think he cares what a bunch of forum users think? he cares about the seats getting filled and him being a draw regardless if you want to see him get his face beat in or see him dethrone Anderson Silva. 

This isn't something new....Koscheck taking on the bad guy role because it sells fights. It's been around in boxing and MMA far longer then Sonnen has. Surprised people buy into this as much as they do.

People critique fighters just on a 2 minute video or something he says after a fight, yet I bet all, if not a very high majority of people have never even sat down and talked with most of the fighters they are hating on. You are hating on a image and not the person which I find hilarious.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Can't believe people actually buy into this. You think this is the every day Sonnen? I have a hard time believing that. He puts on a different persona because it sells fights, you think he cares what a bunch of forum users think? he cares about the seats getting filled and him being a draw regardless if you want to see him get his face beat in or see him dethrone Anderson Silva.
> 
> This isn't something new....Koscheck taking on the bad guy role because it sells fights. It's been around in boxing and MMA far longer then Sonnen has. Surprised people buy into this as much as they do.
> 
> People critique fighters just on a 2 minute video or something he says after a fight, yet I bet all, if not a very high majority of people have never even sat down and talked with most of the fighters they are hating on. You are hating on a image and not the person which I find hilarious.


there was nothing fake about the steroids and lying his way out of it, there was nothing fake about the people that he conned when he was a politician, someone like that acting the way he does, dont care if he is acting it up or not the guy is a lying cheating ass hole with no remorse plain and simple


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

With Silva being injured and Sonnen coming out of that fight barely touched I reckon Chael could fight someone else next.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> you know something, it occurred to me that Sonnen after that fight was in the perfect position to reinvent himself as a decent guy.
> 
> Think about it, just put in a really good performance to get the win, just coming off his ban, guy has been through a lot over the last year with his ban and court issues and all, you know going through something like that could change a person, they could learn there lesson become a better more humble person.
> 
> But no the first chance he gets to open his mouth after the win he just proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is just a *natural born ass hole*, there is no hope for the guy not now not ever, a retirement match what a prick where does he think he is in the WWE, I have a better idea Sonnen like why dont you just fcuk off and retire never to be heard from ever again, in fact you can even go one better, why don't you go put a loaded gun to your head and pull the fcuking trigger to give the world at least one good thing from your pathetic lying, cheating existence, by removing a life long scum bag from the face of the planet.


That should be his new nickname...lolz!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> there was nothing fake about the steroids and lying his way out of it, there was nothing fake about the people that he conned when he was a politician, someone like that acting the way he does, dont care if he is acting it up or not the guy is a lying cheating ass hole with no remorse plain and simple


well good then don't pay attention to him instead of always crying about him in every thread its that simple, you probably like that asshole paul daley who is a real scumbag and I hate but you know what I don't talk about him ever.


----------

